# Medical expenses and E111 form



## pAnTs (21 Oct 2009)

Hiya I broke my foot while away in Germany. I forgot my E111 card so paid for everything upfront but the girl said I could claim it back when I got home. I actually feel guilty looking to do that with the state of the public finances but I'm broke myself. Does anyone know how to do this? Thanks


----------



## huskerdu (21 Oct 2009)

*Re: Edical expenses and E111 form*

I do not know if it possible for you to directly claim all these expenses back from the state. However, assuming you have receipts, you can claim tax credit for these expenses. If you dont know how to claim tax credit for your medical expenses, check the key post on AAM.


----------

